# "Mentor drive did not meet community standards" but no explanation?? WTF



## Sassypants (Oct 22, 2014)

so I had been signed up for Uber briefly but not done much driving yet and decided about a month ago I wanted to have more options so I applied for Lyft. 

I live in the suburbs of Chicago and while Uber is everywhere in the area, Lyft is only in the city so I can easily have dual options. 

I was set up to have my mentor drive right away, and since Lyft is only city and their mentors live in the city, I scheduled my mentor drive the morning after I was going to be in town anyway, staying overnight with a friend. 

I met the mentor at a grocery store parking lot, he took photos of myself, we talked a bit, he directed me to drive literally only around 3 city blocks, took photos of my license and insurance, explained how things worked, and the whole thing was done in like 15 mins. I wasn't aware that my driving was going to be "graded" particularly. 

From our previous text convos, the mentor knew that I was someone who lived in the suburbs but I explained that I come into the city for freelance promotional jobs or social activities about 3-4 times every week, so I knew how to drive around the city, I said I also drove for Uber but was planning on doing both (not online at the same time, just based on where I am located at the time meaning suburbs vs. city). 

I followed his turn by turn directions, my car was clean, I was dressed professionally, I didn't drive wrecklessly, I wore my seatbelt. Honestly, I have no idea what I possibly did that wasn't up to snuff. 

The next day I get a form message from Lyft saying basically "thanks but no thanks", that my mentor drive "did not meet company standards", but didn't explain what exactly the problem was and my attempts to text the mentor again got bounced back to me and I tried emailing back the email I got the message from and it got bounced back as well. 

The only thing on my driving record at the time of the ride was a couple red light violation camera tickets (one which I paid, but one I contested because it was totally NOT accurate) and one speeding ticket, which was the first I'd gotten in pretty much my entire driving life. But the email didn't state the problem was with my driving record, but that my "drive" didn't meet "community standards".

I'd really like to know what on earth they had a problem with. I'm an attractive female, whose hip and urban and fits their demographic. My driving was far as I could tell and its not even like I even drove that much, literally only 5 mins around 4 blocks. 

One of my friends stated that I could request another mentor drive but I don't even know how to go about doing that. I would assume that if someone applied and is denied previously, they aren't going to give them another shot but I don't know? 

Any input here?


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

In another thread you describe recently accidentally merging into another vehicle and having filed a police report on that incident. I'd bet with confidence that it's your driving-record. Honestly, I'm suprised uber let you drive if you have 3 moving violations.


----------



## Sassypants (Oct 22, 2014)

Actually, you're wrong. 

The accident happened just last Wednesday and my mentor drive was a MONTH AGO. Completely unrelated. And since I can only presume that you only glanced at my posts, you didn't happen to mention that I actually stated in the other post that this accident I was involved in happened LAST WEEK (6 days ago) and the post I made here stated that my mentor drive was many weeks previous. 

Secondly, red light traffic lights are not considered "moving violations", and my points are not affected on my license. Perhaps they are in your state, however, in the state where I reside, they do not. They are considered "administrative violations", similar to that of a parking ticket. I was going to post a direct link to the city of Chicago, however, this site wouldn't let me. A simple google search done by you, if you're interested, would come up with the same information. 

Since you've taken upon yourself to make grand sweeping assumptions, of which have no relevance to my question here, I'll clue you in on the actual facts of the red light tickets I did receive. 

While the first one I paid because I couldn't really contest it (the light I was going through was yellow and turned a hair sooner which caught me a milisecond too late past the point where the camera doesn't pick it up), the second one was clearly a bogus ticket (the photos taken actually SHOW ME STOPPED at a light, with my BRAKE LIGHTS ON, and positioned to do a LEGAL right on red), which I contested and it was dismissed because I could clearly prove based on the actual data that was collected that I was in fact stopped! 

Your location is listed as "South East", which I can presume means you don't live in Chicago. Before you start making claims about traffic violations of which you know really nothing about, about a region of the country you don't know anything about, you might want to familiarize yourself with the absolutely crazy bullshit shit storm we have here in Chicago with these red light cameras and people getting issued tickets right and left for supposed "violations" of which they are not even guilty of, not to mention, the city of Chicago PURPOSEFULLY shortening yellow lights from the standard 3 seconds to 2 seconds for the very purposes of "catching" more people "running" a red light. 

And beyond that, my driving record was clean as bleach and my insurance with State Farm long withstanding. 

How is your "confidence" right now? I'd say probably feeling pretty stupid. I hear feet taste good because right now you have both of your in your mouth.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Wow @Sassypants .....over react much?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Sassypants said:


> I'm an attractive female


I'm an unattractive male



> Whose hip


My teenage son is embarrassed to be seen in public with me



> and urban


I'm a country bumpkin...



> and fits their demographic


I can suggest where they can put their millenial iced lattes / frapuccinos

And yet I passed. I'd say that the mentor didn't like your driving. Don't sweat it though, they have no training in driving assessment.


----------



## Sassypants (Oct 22, 2014)

@Former Yellow Driver 
uh, no not really. This dude (or dudette, I don't know) basically insomuch tells me that it was because of my driving record that my Lyft was denied, and even claims "with confidence" that that was the case! But didn't even both to familiarize themselves with the details or the timeline as to be able to make a completely informed statement on the thing.

And by the way, wow! Passive aggressive much?


----------



## Sassypants (Oct 22, 2014)

@elelegido
I would say that is probably the case although I will likely never know.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

Sassypants said:


> Actually, you're wrong. .....


Wow. Take a breath.

So sorry. I really didn't mean to offend you. I was just giving you my honest opinion. Regardless of whether red light violations are moving violations where you live, or the time line of things, (no, I'm not going to turn this into a research project) all the stuff I mentioned are just things they take into account.

When I was in my 20's, well, I got arrested at least 25 times before my 20th birthday, and I didn't even get my license until I was 18. I got every ticket there is to get from speeding to failure to register to evading to drunken pedestrian. I've had my license suspended. One time when I went down to pay a fine, I got arrested at the desk where you pay them. I got 3 DUI's, and the last two while the first one was pending. ...and that's not even the tip of the iceburg. I'm not judging you. All that was over 30 years ago. Now I'm an old fart and my record is spotless for the entire seven years back.

And if it makes you feel any better, I've been picked on here at the forum plenty too.
In fact I was shocked to see everybody chime in on your snarky reply. (snicker)

...but don't let it get to you.

Just consider yourself having been baptized by fire and carry on.
You'll probably find out that you there's alot of good in these guys despite their (our?) tendency to play too rough sometimes.
It is the internet, afterall.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moving_violation#Examples_of_moving_violations


----------



## Sassypants (Oct 22, 2014)

@josolo No harm, no foul. Thanks for the kind response.

I am not arguing that Lyft likely might take all those things into consideration, however, at the time that I did my Lyft mentor drive, there was none OF those things in existence really for them to TAKE into consideration. Like I mentioned, the accident didn't happen until way WAY after, and even if it fit in the same time line, I wasn't issued any citations, and insurance has not been even brought in to this yet. So that's moot.

The ONE _kindof _valid red light violation was the only red light violation I had at the time, because the other one was contested and basically doesn't exist anymore. But it isn't even considered a moving violation, but an administrative violation, similar to parking tickets, and because it doesn't affect the points on my license, it also doesn't go onto my driving record either, only moving violations do, so that wouldn't even show up on my driving record. So unless they are denying people to drive for them because of parking tickets, basically these bullshit red light violation camera tickets aren't really relevant. I mean, maybe if I had 20 of them in a month's time frame. But I would figure I'd be more in trouble for not paying for all those unpaid tickets and it affecting my license, more than the thing itself. These camera citations are an absolute joke here.

The only thing on my actual driving record at the time of my ride was one speeding ticket, for 11 miles over. Pretty much, that's it. And I can't possibly imagine that Lyft denies anyone whose ever had a minor speeding ticket or there would be far less people on the road driving right now!

Plus, I can always assume, although I could very well be wrong, that if I was denied because of such, the denial email I received would be more specific regarding my actual driving record, but mine just stated my "drive didn't meet community standards", which leads me to believe the mentor submitted something that indicated he didn't like my driving for some reason. As @elelegido stated, he probably just didn't like my driving or my personality or whatever else he felt he didn't like enough to deem me an "unfit" Lyft driver. Which is ok, he's able to have an opinion, but I should at least be able to find out WHY from Lyft I was deemed unsuitable to drive for them, if it was all based on the opinion of one hipster ******bag who I only spent 15 mins with and only drove around 4 blocks for. I should fairly be able to get another mentor drive, although I am not sure they grant those or not (hence the query).


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Lol the whole attractive hip urban bit cracked me up at least


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Sassypants said:


> @josolo No harm, no foul. Thanks for the kind response.
> 
> I am not arguing that Lyft likely might take all those things into consideration, however, at the time that I did my Lyft mentor drive, there was none OF those things in existence really for them to TAKE into consideration. Like I mentioned, the accident didn't happen until way WAY after, and even if it fit in the same time line, I wasn't issued any citations, and insurance has not been even brought in to this yet. So that's moot.
> 
> ...


Sounds like "driving" may not be your strength.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Hey Sassy Pants!

There's a pretty strong message coming all the way over the Pacific to the East Coast of Australia. 

Its called Attitude. The "Miss Never Wrong" "got caught by 1 second drop" "crazy cameras" blah blah blah.

Why don't you get a second opinion? not just your own over-inflated never to be questioned "I have no idea what I possibly did that wasn't up to snuff" attitude. 

You don't give this mentor one ounce of credit. Clearly he saw something that you wouldn't have a hope of seeing yourself. Thats probably because you spend WAY too much time looking at yourself through rose coloured glasses!


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

Sassypants said:


> @josolo The ONE _kindof _valid red light violation was the only red light violation I had at the time, because the other one was contested and basically doesn't exist anymore. But it isn't even considered a moving violation, but an administrative violation, similar to parking tickets, and because it doesn't affect the points on my license, it also doesn't go onto my driving record either, only moving violations do, so that wouldn't even show up on my driving record. So unless they are denying people to drive for them because of parking tickets, basically these bullshit red light violation camera tickets aren't really relevant. I mean, maybe if I had 20 of them in a month's time frame. But I would figure I'd be more in trouble for not paying for all those unpaid tickets and it affecting my license, more than the thing itself. These camera citations are an absolute joke here.


Here in NJ, we also don't get points on our license if it we had a red light camera get us. I would go get your driving transcript and see. Sometimes you don't get points but they still record it.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Sassypants said:


> @josolo No harm, no foul. Thanks for the kind response.
> 
> I am not arguing that Lyft likely might take all those things into consideration, however, at the time that I did my Lyft mentor drive, there was none OF those things in existence really for them to TAKE into consideration. Like I mentioned, the accident didn't happen until way WAY after, and even if it fit in the same time line, I wasn't issued any citations, and insurance has not been even brought in to this yet. So that's moot.
> 
> ...





Sassypants said:


> so I had been signed up for Uber briefly but not done much driving yet and decided about a month ago I wanted to have more options so I applied for Lyft.
> 
> I live in the suburbs of Chicago and while Uber is everywhere in the area, Lyft is only in the city so I can easily have dual options.
> 
> ...


You are a new driver with Uber, you were denied by Lyft, you have crashed your car with a passengers involved, there are issues with your driving record and you probably are about to be cancelled by your insurance company. Uber on....


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> You are a new driver with Uber, you were denied by Lyft, you have crashed your car with a passengers involved, there are issues with your driving record and you probably are about to be cancelled by your insurance company. Uber on....


Yep.....seems as though Lyft really missed out on a good one.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

driveLA said:


> Lol the whole attractive hip urban bit cracked me up at least


Drive, your photo shows that you are attractive, hip AND urban. Message me for a Lyft driver referral code.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Sassypants said:


> so I had been signed up for Uber briefly but not done much driving yet and decided about a month ago I wanted to have more options so I applied for Lyft.
> 
> I live in the suburbs of Chicago and while Uber is everywhere in the area, Lyft is only in the city so I can easily have dual options.
> 
> ...


May be the problem is that your ride was too short.
Lyft needs 30 minute ride?
I'm guessing Lyft thought your mentor was your friend and they thought your mentoring session was fake.
They probably didn't even pay your mentor for this.
Conclusion: stop being attractive


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

puber said:


> May be the problem is that your ride was too short.
> Lyft needs 30 minute ride?
> I'm guessing Lyft thought your mentor was your friend and they thought your mentoring session was fake.
> They probably didn't even pay your mentor for this.
> Conclusion: stop being attractive


Or perhaps he couldn't cope with tye driving any further, felt unsafe and liked the idea of surviving more than the mentoring fee.


----------



## Fredo (Oct 9, 2014)

LMAO - I am more interested in the " I'm an attractive female, whose hip and urban and fits their demographic" lol  - I wonder what that really means?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Fredo said:


> LMAO - I am more interested in the " I'm an attractive female, whose hip and urban and fits their demographic" lol  - I wonder what that really means?


Not sure if you guys know this saying, if someone says something like that we say "She's got tickets on herself."


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Not sure if you guys know this saying, if someone says something like that we say "She's got tickets on herself."


In the USA we usually just say "The ***** must be Australian".


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Urban, or rural? Makes all the difference.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

But in all honesty this young lady. This young, attractive, hip and urban lady has come to this site in the expectation of support. We have not provided it. I can't help thinking Uberjax is to blame here, for not spreading a little "water your seed and it will grow into a giant fragrant flower of happiness" happiness here. 

Anyway, it's now 3pm and I can stop writing a load of old bollocks on here and get back to work.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

elelegido said:


> But in all honesty this young lady. This young, attractive, hip and urban lady has come to this site in the expectation of support. We have not provided it..


While I'll agree that almost everything that goes wrong on this site is likely Uberjax fault....this "lady" was given what she deserved after her over reaction to another posters' attempt to help her.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

elelegido said:


> But in all honesty this young lady. This young, attractive, hip and urban lady has come to this site in the expectation of support. We have not provided it. I can't help thinking Uberjax is to blame here, for not spreading a little "water your seed and it will grow into a giant fragrant flower of happiness" happiness here.
> 
> Anyway, it's now 3pm and I can stop writing a load of old bollocks on here and get back to work.


Are you single and looking perhaps?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Yes, and no.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Fredo said:


> LMAO - I am more interested in the " I'm an attractive female, whose hip and urban and fits their demographic" lol  - I wonder what that really means?


translation....self-absorbed *****. She fits the rider profile more than that of a driver


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Sassypants said:


> I'd really like to know what on earth they had a problem with. I'm an attractive female, whose hip and urban and fits their demographic


I'm a middle aged balding guy that fits NO demographic I have seen promoted for Lyft, that MUST be why my mentor failed me.

AND my car was nicer than hers  automatic fail right there.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm a 59 yr old white guy with a crappy personality and my Lyft mentor passed me. Maybe I'm the new poster child for Lyft?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I'm a 59 yr old white guy with a crappy personality and my Lyft mentor passed me. Maybe I'm the new poster child for Lyft?


But are you urban?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

elelegido said:


> But are you urban?


Yo brother I be seriously urban.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Yo brother I be seriously urban.


Hired.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Hired.


Fist bump!


----------



## Robert420 (Aug 30, 2014)

Sassypants said:


> so I had been signed up for Uber briefly but not done much driving yet and decided about a month ago I wanted to have more options so I applied for Lyft.
> 
> I live in the suburbs of Chicago and while Uber is everywhere in the area, Lyft is only in the city so I can easily have dual options.
> 
> ...


*Several Question 
*

Did you use your turning signals when merging or turning left or right ?
Was your phone mounted are sitting an your lap ?
Was your car making funny noises such as squeaking breaks*, *and etc
Was the mentor ride shorten then 30 mins ?

If you answered yes to this question 5 this will be the many reason why you were denied as lyft is now looking into mentor whom are giving shorter rides not the required 30 mins rides.

*Steps to try*
Email: [email protected] or [email protected] give them an explanation stating that you would like to either take the mentor ride again with another mentor due to your last mentor not giving you the complete full mentor ride.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm just a southern *******....


----------



## TaninLa (Aug 4, 2014)

Robert420 said:


> *Steps to try*
> Email: [email protected] or [email protected] give them an explanation stating that you would like to either take the mentor ride again with another mentor due to your last mentor not giving you the complete full mentor ride.


I don't think she's coming back. 

(This thread became hilarious very quickly. This board is so much better than my boring celeb gossip. Haven't been there in weeks.)


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Lol judging by those walls of text you are throwing up, I'd guess you annoyed the mentor and he failed you.

I passed no problem.


----------



## TaninLa (Aug 4, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Lol judging by those walls of text you are throwing up, I'd guess you annoyed the mentor and he failed you.
> 
> I passed no problem.


Or that she got into an Uber accident just 3 weeks after starting (that she can't tell whose fault it was) - https://uberpeople.net/threads/help...hile-doing-a-fare-and-no-word-from-uber.5418/

This is addition to having "only a few things on her record" at the time of the mentor ride.

If that Uber accident was before her Lyft mentor ride, perhaps she was taking that mentor ride with half a bumper.

Like someone else said, driving just probably isn't her forte. Luckily, there are lots of other things attractive, hip woman can do for crap pay that don't involve maneuvering 4000 pounds of metal and human lives while carrying questionable insurance.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

I am wondering if you fail someone then they overlook how long the ride was. Mentor could say, she drove dangerously so I ended the ride and failed her. This would save him 20 mins and he still gets paid. Is this possible?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> I am wondering if you fail someone then they overlook how long the ride was. Mentor could say, she drove dangerously so I ended the ride and failed her. This would save him 20 mins and he still gets paid. Is this possible?


I think the mentor can fail the applicant for any reason they choose. If someone turns up who is attractive, hip and urban and the mentor is like "no, wtf!?, I want a balding, middle aged uncool bumpkin" then yeah, the applicant is toast.


----------



## Robert420 (Aug 30, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> I am wondering if you fail someone then they overlook how long the ride was. Mentor could say, she drove dangerously so I ended the ride and failed her. This would save him 20 mins and he still gets paid. Is this possible?




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Lyft/comments/2esoks
 - This might help you out, this person was denied by a mentor it was overridden by Lyft.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

As a lyft mentor myself I can tell that the whole thing must have took you guys much more than "15 mins"
I usually need about 40mins to get thru the whole process if I'm fast and then usually I like to sit in the car with them if they are "positive and high attitude people."
So I can give them a few more practical tips. Hotspots, about ratings. About driving difficult people..
NEVER to have a hammer in the car and that the most important number is not Uber or Lyft's but it's 9-1-1 if they have any type of trouble..


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> As a lyft mentor myself I can tell that the whole thing must have took you guys much more than "15 mins"
> I usually need about 40mins to get thru the whole process if I'm fast and then usually I like to sit in the car with them if they are "positive and high attitude people."
> So I can give them a few more practical tips. Hotspots, about ratings. About driving difficult people..
> NEVER to have a hammer in the car and that the most important number is not Uber or Lyft's but it's 9-1-1 if they have any type of trouble..


What about the MC Hammer track where he says, "it's hammer time". Can that be played as a warning?


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

elelegido said:


> What about the MC Hammer track where he says, "it's hammer time". Can that be played as a warning?


I think the song "Turned down for what" would be more appropriate....


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Man! This thread certainly did sack this Sassy Pants! So many have come in over the top and piled in on top of me. No one around to block either. 

What have I created!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Don't worry, it wasn't you. You weren't even the instigator. 

If one says ridiculous/comical things then one is going to pay heavily for it.

Uber people.net seems to be littered with woeful newbie posts that are annihilated and then laid to rest.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Don't worry, it wasn't you. You weren't even the instigator.
> 
> If one says ridiculous/comical things then one is going to pay heavily for it.
> 
> Uber people.net seems to be littered with woeful newbie posts that are annihilated and then laid to rest.


Well she was done with this "career" (LOL) anyway ... what with the wreck and all the tickets... she probably wouldn't qualify to even drive a taxi a time the shop I work out of ...

Fare thee well sassy


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Fist bump!


Quit it! Fist bumps aren't cool, except for Howie Mandel. They become even less cool when you're expected to do them. That, and the ******ed mustache, is why I didn't signup for Lyft initially. I think head-butts are the way to go. Of course, you also have the Indiana burn, wedgie, and my favorite - the titty-twister, as optional greetings.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Quit it! Fist bumps aren't cool, except for Howie Mandel. They become even less cool when you're expected to do them. That, and the ******ed mustache, is why I didn't signup for Lyft initially. I think head-butts are the way to go. Of course, you also have the Indiana burn, wedgie, and my favorite - the titty-twister, as optional greetings.


Yeah I hate fist bumps but if someone throws one up I feel obligated


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

It means you're a pain in the arse basically.... maybe you could be an uberx rider instead?


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> In the USA we usually just say "The ***** must be Australian".


Hey!! You come here anad say that...lol... no seriously.. do you guys actually say that?


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

<3 Australia mate


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> <3 Australia mate


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Me too.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

suewho said:


> Hey!! You come here anad say that...lol... no seriously.. do you guys actually say that?


Nahhhhhh. We like Ausie girls.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

suewho said:


> Hey!! You come here anad say that...lol... no seriously.. do you guys actually say that?


No, we love Australian women. You guys are the ones that run around naked, right?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> No, we love Australian women. You guys are the ones that run around naked, right?


They run around naked? We REALLY like Ausie girls!!


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> No, we love Australian women. You guys are the ones that run around naked, right?


only in the summer...haha... but we do tend to speak our mind....thats mainly why I quit Uberring....couldnt swallow the bullshit


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Couldnt sit back and be associated with a company that screws its major asset( drivers) while shovelling in the dough. No... uber is morally bankrupt and I will not be associated with them.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

suewho said:


> only in the summer...haha... but we do tend to speak our mind....thats mainly why I quit Uberring....couldnt swallow the bullshit


As soon as they start UberAqua, or LiquidLyft, I'm coming to visit Australia. I bet it'll only cost $3.45 to get there! I can already see the UberAquaX 'captains' headed across the ocean in their 10 foot Jon boats! Hey look, we have 'SURGE!' It's an extra $.01/100 miles.

Yep - I'm the same way. I'll go collect aluminum cans before I drive for nothing. Back when I got my CDL it cost me about $6,000! I need to drive to earn money for me, not just someone else. It also pisses me off when someone thinks that they can tell me fairy tales and I'll believe them! I'm not a real smart guy, but I'm not *UberDUMB!*

*Fool Me Once, Shame on You, *
*Fool Me Twice, Shame on Me.*


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> As soon as they start UberAqua, or LiquidLyft, I'm coming to visit Australia. I bet it'll only cost $3.45 to get there! I can already see the UberAquaX 'captains' headed across the ocean in their 10 foot Jon boats! Hey look, we have 'SURGE!' It's an extra $.01/100 miles.
> 
> Yep - I'm the same way. I'll go collect aluminum cans before I drive for nothing. Back when I got my CDL it cost me about $6,000! I need to drive to earn money for me, not just someone else. It also pisses me off when someone thinks that they can tell me fairy tales and I'll believe them! I'm not a real smart guy, but I'm not
> 
> ...


umm we get 10 cents per can here


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

suewho said:


> umm we get 10 cents per can here


What?? I'm gonna save all my aluminum and UberX it over to you for next to nothing. We'll get rich! Rich, I say!


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

The Mentor thing is BS.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Sassypants said:


> @josolo No harm, no foul. Thanks for the kind response.
> 
> I am not arguing that Lyft likely might take all those things into consideration, however, at the time that I did my Lyft mentor drive, there was none OF those things in existence really for them to TAKE into consideration. Like I mentioned, the accident didn't happen until way WAY after, and even if it fit in the same time line, I wasn't issued any citations, and insurance has not been even brought in to this yet. So that's moot.
> 
> ...


fwiw my Lyft mentor ride said some of their MENTORS got in trouble for not doing the full 1o minute driver checkout ride. You may have been nixed for just going around 3 blocks, presuming it didn't take 10 min.

Press in for another mentor ride, that is, if your accident didn't involve a ticket. If it did you're probably wasting your time.

p.s. wear business casual


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> fwiw my Lyft mentor ride said some of their MENTORS got in trouble for not doing the full 1o minute driver checkout ride. You may have been nixed for just going around 3 blocks, presuming it didn't take 10 min.
> 
> Press in for another mentor ride, that is, if your accident didn't involve a ticket. If it did you're probably wasting your time.
> 
> p.s. wear business casual


And don't mention Uber this time.

Lyft doesn't care if you work for Uber, but some of the kool-aid drinking mentors might. So best to act like you are new to the ride share game and love Lyfts approach.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> And don't mention Uber this time.
> 
> Lyft doesn't care if you work for Uber, but some of the kool-aid drinking mentors might. So best to act like you are new to the ride share game and love Lyfts approach.


Hell, my mentor drives for Uber and also pitched me on a multilevel marketing bullshit deal, which I enthusiastically asked him about, even though I thought
'if you ain't figured out multilevel is a scam you make a great ride share driver.'

SMILES....fistpumps er I mean whatever that shit is...

rah rah *nah*


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Hell, my mentor drives for Uber and also pitched me on a multilevel marketing bullshit deal, which I enthusiastically asked him about, even though I thought
> 'if you ain't figured out multilevel is a scam you make a great ride share driver.'
> 
> SMILES....fistpumps er I mean whatever that shit is...
> ...


I'm just saying as a general rule. No reason to bring up Uber.

Sounds like your mentor was a real winner. WINNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> I'm just saying as a general rule. No reason to bring up Uber.
> 
> Sounds like your mentor was a real winner. WINNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lyft Uber ON! rah rah nah.

Nice person though. I'd drink with, no problem.


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

Depends on the mentor. If someone tells me they drive for Uber, then it makes my approach to the session differently. I can focus on what's different on Lyft vs Uber and no need to get into the basics of ridesharing etc.

But I guess you are right though, no reason to bring up Uber unless you are asked. I normally asked if they have done anything like this before (taxi, uber etc.)


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

I had to post. Now, I dont mean to be rude but I looked at your accident post. Yes, your accident happened after the Lyft mentor drive but the fact that you merged into another vehicle while changing lanes kind of sends the message that driving is not your best suit. The fact that you have parking and speeding tickets also shows youre not really a responsible driver. Im just surprised uber lets you drive with them. Sorry if this posts sounds rude just being honest.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Fredo said:


> LMAO - I am more interested in the " I'm an attractive female, whose hip and urban and fits their demographic" lol  - I wonder what that really means?


Replace "whose" with "who is" and try again


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Replace "whose" with "who is" and try again


She only claimed urban and hip, not literate.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I thought maybe somewhere on that drive he wanted you to parallel park. That can be a challenge!!!


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

Sassypants said:


> Actually, you're wrong.
> 
> The accident happened just last Wednesday and my mentor drive was a MONTH AGO. Completely unrelated. And since I can only presume that you only glanced at my posts, you didn't happen to mention that I actually stated in the other post that this accident I was involved in happened LAST WEEK (6 days ago) and the post I made here stated that my mentor drive was many weeks previous.
> 
> ...


Perhaps your mentor assumed something and spoke to you and you let him have it just like you did with josolo. The guy simply gives his opinion and you act like if he had at least raped your mother.

WTF are you asking people for their opinion if you don't want to hear their opinion?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Monica rodriguez said:


> I had to post. Now, I dont mean to be rude but I looked at your accident post. Yes, your accident happened after the Lyft mentor drive but the fact that you merged into another vehicle while changing lanes kind of sends the message that driving is not your best suit. The fact that you have parking and speeding tickets also shows youre not really a responsible driver. Im just surprised uber lets you drive with them. Sorry if this posts sounds rude just being honest.


 I agree that speeding tickets sheds a bad light on a driver. However the excessive speeds could vary. For example driving 60 in 25 would be flagrant. Getting a ticket for a 33 in a 25mph zone going downhill is a cops haven. That latter happened to me but I easily beat it out in court.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Man! Are we still paying out on Miss Sassypants!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Paying out what?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Paying out what?


That's an Aussie term meaning "dishing it out" or "slagging off" on somebody who has wrongly said or done something.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Sassypants said:


> Actually, you're wrong.
> 
> The accident happened just last Wednesday and my mentor drive was a MONTH AGO. Completely unrelated. And since I can only presume that you only glanced at my posts, you didn't happen to mention that I actually stated in the other post that this accident I was involved in happened LAST WEEK (6 days ago) and the post I made here stated that my mentor drive was many weeks previous.
> 
> ...


THREAD#1/ PANTS O'SASS: Although I appre-
ciate the hyperdetailed, unexpurgated every-
little-thing-considered ... your 'TUDE comes
through bigtime! Fortunately, the Mentor
shortchanged BOTH you AND Lyft. You
deserve another drive that complies with
Lyft's "30 minute" mandate. Uber on!


----------

